# Groups in Des Moines??



## anxietygirl (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been looking to a social anxiety group that meets in or around the Des Moines (Iowa) area... and have had no luck :wtf I have no idea where else to turn to find a group like this. Does anyone have any knowledge of a group that meets in this area? :stu Or where I might search to find one?

Thanks in advance :thanks


----------



## love9boy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Des Moines*

I have been looking also but haven't found anything...How are you doing?


----------

